# Reversing camera



## cdwright (Mar 22, 2009)

Have just purchased new (for me) Vision only thing missing is the reversing camera monitor, there is a 6 pin din on the dash which I assume is for the monitor but I can`nt find which one, dealer is unable to help. Any suggestions


----------



## bendog (Apr 15, 2008)

*Reversing Camera*

Our Vision is pre wired for reversing camera with the cable coming up behind the radio,the cable is just twin core .


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

If you can open up the 6pin din you might be able to spot a screened cable (from camera) and +ve and -ve power cables. 
Sorry I can't be of more help. Any idea what sort of age the MH is? Can you see any markings on the camera? Maybe a picture of the camera might help us?


----------



## cdwright (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks .Vision is a 2007. I have read that you can get a sat nav that also incorporates the use of a reversing camera, I was hoping that this was the case as I could do with a new sat nav as well.


----------

